# C States in Throttle stop



## acearrow101 (Oct 26, 2020)

I was wonder what to change my c state settings to. If you want me to provide any additional information let me know. This is my first forum post


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 26, 2020)

@acearrow101 - What are you trying to accomplish? When a computer is idle with only ThrottleStop open on the desktop, CPU cores can spend as much as 99% of their time in the low power C7 state. When you took that screenshot, your CPU was not very idle.





Your CPU has locked the Package C State register so you cannot change that one. Leave yours set to C7.

I check the three Undemotion boxes and I leave the other three Demotion boxes clear. To be honest, this makes virtually no difference to the percentage of time a modern CPU spends in the low power C states.

Use the C state data to help track down what processes are running in the background. Open the Task Manager, click on the Details tab and organize your running tasks by CPU usage.

Download a newer version of ThrottleStop if you want to see extra information about what Package C States your CPU is using when your computer is in standby mode.


----------



## acearrow101 (Oct 26, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> @acearrow101 - What are you trying to accomplish? When a computer is idle with only ThrottleStop open on the desktop, CPU cores can spend as much as 99% of their time in the low power C7 state. When you took that screenshot, your CPU was not very idle.
> 
> View attachment 173413
> 
> ...




I am on version 9.2. Also do you know any of the misc settings in the options tab?


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 26, 2020)

acearrow101 said:


> do you know any of the misc settings


What setting do you not understand?


----------



## acearrow101 (Oct 26, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> What setting do you not understand?


prochot offset

also do you know any system settings or anything that I can change to get a lower idle temp / power usage but no impact on gaming while under load?


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 26, 2020)

acearrow101 said:


> prochot offset


The default thermal throttling temperature, processor hot, (PROCHOT) for the majority of Intel CPUs is 100°C. If a laptop manufacturer decides that they would like to lower that value, Intel provided them with the option of using a PROCHOT offset value. If this variable is set to 6, then the CPU will start thermal throttling at 94°C (100°C - 6°C) instead of the Intel specified value of 100°C. The Intel default PROCHOT Offset value is 0. Intel is comfortable with their CPUs running at up to 100°C.

If ThrottleStop shows a lock icon above the PROCHOT Offset value, that means the manufacturer locked this setting or you locked this setting and it can no longer be adjusted.

The best way to get a lower idle temp is get rid of useless background tasks. Use the Task Manager Details tab to hunt through your running tasks as well as the Resource Monitor.

What does ThrottleStop show for core C7 data when your computer is idle at the desktop? What does it show for C0% on the main screen when idle? If cores need to spend 10% or 20% of their idle time processing background tasks then the CPU is really not that idle. It is going to run much warmer than it needs to. Battery run time will also be crap.



http://imgur.com/n6hBvYv


----------



## CompuNerd2K (Oct 26, 2020)

To add to @unclewebb and his suggestion to go through task manager, also use Microsoft Sysinternals Autoruns to deal with any hidden background junk that starts up with your system and then runs in the background putting unnecessary load on your CPU. This yields some sweet performance improvements too if done right.


----------



## acearrow101 (Oct 27, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> The default thermal throttling temperature, processor hot, (PROCHOT) for the majority of Intel CPUs is 100°C. If a laptop manufacturer decides that they would like to lower that value, Intel provided them with the option of using a PROCHOT offset value. If this variable is set to 6, then the CPU will start thermal throttling at 94°C (100°C - 6°C) instead of the Intel specified value of 100°C. The Intel default PROCHOT Offset value is 0. Intel is comfortable with their CPUs running at up to 100°C.
> 
> If ThrottleStop shows a lock icon above the PROCHOT Offset value, that means the manufacturer locked this setting or you locked this setting and it can no longer be adjusted.
> 
> ...


Thanks when it's idle for C0 I get like .5 to like 1.2 and I fixed the problem by downgrading my bios it also improved my ts bench scores if that matters and reduces my temps on both GPU and CPU also reducing pkg power too but haven't tried any cinnebench benchmarks tho. Thank you for your help! The best forum member as always .


----------

